# She had her babies!



## KrystalMarie (Jul 18, 2010)

We think she was just waiting to go back outside.
She had seven babies!!!
We put the last one in from the first litter in the her babies. He'll still feed from his momma though, but he'll be much happier.
She did the best job with what she had too wok with.
She got some rags from her box covered them with fur.
I was really surprised when I found them I thought it would NEVER happen.
Glad it finally did.
I'll post some pics later!!


----------

